# Bar Height Adirondack Chairs



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I made my first two Adirondack chairs last week. Once sanded, I primed and sanded again, then I sprayed two coats of industrial enamel. The finish is very slick and almost looks shiny as plastic.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

What tha'? Somebody stole my design. Or almost. I build
a couple also. Like your fancy rounded slat tops. A fun project.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

What type of lumber did you guys select for these? I want to do a couple. Both look extremely nice - well done.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I used treated pine for my chairs. The trick is to buy enough and
set it in the yard to dry out for about a month. You don't want
any shrinking after you build them. Don't like cedar as it is too soft.
Teak and redwood are too expensive. Cypress would be great if
you can find it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you can get cypress at Clark's Hardwood in Houston


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> you can get cypress at Clark's Hardwood in Houston


Welcome home......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bahahahahaa

Had to go apologize to "dad" before he let me back in.


----------

